

Another look at my programming language arsenal - currywurst
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2015/another-look-at-my-programming-language-arsenal/

======
currywurst
This really resonated with my current preferences as well, but I would add
Java as a close second to C/C++.

And here is the most important quote (note to sigil-happy language designers
;) ): _" I now feel much less strongly about programming languages (and other
"religious" issues in general). I value pragmatism more than shiny new
features, and I believe that factors outside the language itself, such as
availability of high-quality third-party libraries and a vibrant community
matter a lot. I also prefer languages and idioms that make code easier to
read, rather than easier to write."_

~~~
tracker1
It resonated with me as well, although my primary language is now in fact
JavaScript throughout the stack. I like node/iojs a lot and the more I use it
the more I like it. It does have its' warts, and to use the newer language
features I have given in and just use BabelJS (formerly 6to5), which is imho
less of a departure than CoffeeScript, TypeScript and others. It works really
well and has an incredibly vibrant community, though community standards
aren't always well distributed, many people will develop/deploy libraries into
the ecosystem that breaks convention at least initially.

I haven't had the chance to actually learn Python, but is at a point where I'm
feeling I should. I'm far more interested in Go and Rust at the moment, given
that the points I need to break from JS are more likely to be for raw
performance needs.

As for moving away from the past, I've always liked C# far more than Java, but
that's a different war... C# is a very nice language, and it's great to see
more openness coming from MS in support of a broader community, though it may
well be too late. It's not at the top of my mindset, and I find the
flexibility that JS offers in the box is far more compelling for the
interfaces I am creating and working with than either Java or C# tends to
offer.

I've also been moving to a more functional structure in how I assemble
projects. I have always leaned that way, but understanding more about it, and
working in a language with first class functions fits me better. I've also
been a fan of JS since well before Crockford published the good parts.

